# washing detergent in cassette toilet



## belcher

I have heard of people using washing detergent in the cassette toilet instead of the blue chemical. anyone out there with first hand information on this?


----------



## locovan

I think most of us do this now.
We are the ones with the sweetest smelling and cleanest cassette's at the Chemical emptying point.
Use the cheap biological tablets like Tesco own.


----------



## Grizzly

The Tesco Value concentrated biological laundry liquid works very well too and can be used for hand and machine washing as well.

A 1 litre bottle is about 90p and contains 28 capfuls /doses.

I understand from Zebedee that Aldi do an even cheaper version so I'll be on the lookout for that.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Shhhhh, don`t tell Thetford.

Dave p


----------



## pippin

_anyone out there with first hand information on this?_

Yes, keep your hands (both of them) well out of the way of the spout when emptying, whether you have used blue/green or washing bio!


----------



## 96299

I've got some Morrisons bio laundry liquid on standby, but haven't used all my biomagic up yet.  

steve


----------



## 96706

We use Tesco bio liquid in the loo tank and Milton sterilising liquid in the seperate flush tank. Have done for over a year now, with no problems. 

Even in the 38 deg heat of Southern France a few days ago!


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

We have a SOG unit fitted to our Thetford loo, but you need to have a very strong stomach when emptying the blooming thing.

I, (cause it's always me that empties it), use Morrison's cheapest washing powder tablets, but am experimenting with Aldi's Oxi powder stuff at the moment. 
The beauty of these type of products, is that they are small and compact, don't take up much room, and cannot leak everywhere. :wink: 

Regards,

Jock.

P.S. I tried Wilko's washing powder tablets, but they were rubbish.


----------



## ActiveCampers

I think it depends on the size of the waste tank.
Considering the size of our van we have a large toilet casette that lasts 5 days or so.

Thetford blue is fine for this time and the waste is okay to get rid of

We've tried a couple of washing liquids and one softener, and whilst we'll say they do work, after a couple of days they are a lot more pongy. Also we don't think it breaks down lumps as quick. And when emptying the smell/colour isn't as nice as the thetford.

I guess those with smaller cassettes get away with it.

(Incidentally, how do people dose? As we may have got the dose wrong. We used 2 capfuls (e.g. 2 washes worth) in a big (25L?) cassette? Normally c. 150mm of thetford blue)


----------



## sallytrafic

We have a 17ltr holding tank (Thetford 200)

We have used biomagic for some years (50ml a dose) we bought a 5litre bottle. It ran out recently.

Now we are experimenting with oxyaction washing powder (for coloureds, avoid any that contain a bleach as well) , so far so good and it is clearing the scale slowly. (dose 1 measure as supplied)

I do worry about the effect on the top seal with this chemical though and at £10-12 a time replacing those won't be pleasant.

Most of the residual smell in a properly working cassette (whatever you use) is down to stale urine which can only be masked, whereas solids can be decomposed.

Biomagic was great for aiding decomposition but this oxyaction stuff is pretty good as well. The trick is to aid the biological process, some of the chemicals people are reporting as using will kill off the very bacteria that are doing the work hence my point about avoiding bleaches.

Those that don't use their cassettes for solids (and I know several people who say that) just need to put in a powerful perfume to mask the smell of the urine; aiding bacteria will not work as urine is mostly sterile.


----------



## DABurleigh

I just use a SOG and hold my breath; zero running costs, effective, green.

Dave


----------



## Hobbyfan

DABurleigh said:


> I just use a Sog and hold my breath; zero running costs, effective, green.
> 
> Dave


Zero running costs? I was always under the impression that there is an expensive carbon filter that needs annual replacement. And let's not forget the hundred quid to install it in the first place!

The installation costs alone will keep me in Tesco washing tablets for the life of my 'van and longer!

And I won't even mention the horrible pongs being vented into the fresh air. Damn - I just did!


----------



## Spacerunner

I've recently tried using Aldi's bio laundry tablets.
At first they worked just fine, no smell during operation, not bad when emptying and the waste was well broken down quickly.
When the weather got hot the results weren't quite so good.
The waste was still broken down quickly but we did start to get a bit whiffy during use. I found this difficult to understand as usually chemical reactions are better at higher temperatures.
Anyway we went back to the blue stuff, but will use detergent during the cooler months.
We have used Aldi's Oxy-Fix with success previously but it does need emptying more often, maybe every other day, and will most probably go back to that as it is very economical in use.

We have also tried fabric conditioner which worked fine.
My belief though that the critical 'chemical' in breaking down waste is urine......good excuse to drink more beer if ever I heard one!! :wink:


----------



## JockandRita

Hobbyfan said:


> Zero running costs? I was always under the impression that there is an expensive carbon filter that needs annual replacement. And let's not forget the hundred quid to install it in the first place!
> 
> The installation costs alone will keep me in Tesco washing tablets for the life of my 'van and longer!
> 
> And I won't even mention the horrible pongs being vented into the fresh air. Damn - I just did!


I have to admit, having used the SOG (already fitted), it's not something I would fit to another MH.

I also find that by spraying the bowl with a diluted Thetford rinse solution, A...it helps to keep the bowl clean, and B...it helps to keep the seal lubricated.



spacerunner said:


> We have used Aldi's Oxy-Fix with success previously but it does need emptying more often, maybe every other day, and will most probably go back to that as it is very economical in use.


Hi John,, as a beer drinker, I have no problems emptying every other day. Been doing it for years now. :lol: 
It's too early yet for me to comment on Aldi's Oxi-Fix, however, thanks for the "heads up".

What a pleasant discussion to be having during breakfast time. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Jented

Hi. 
When talking loo's and chemicals with Mr Fenwick,i said the green chem. was not as good as the blue chem,he then told me that was because the two chems fought each other for a while during the change over period,could this be the reason for the Bio tablets not working so well during the initial change over period?.
I am sure some learned person will be able to throw some light on this matter,as it is a bit late for me to study chemical engineering,(Or to be able to spell properly).Any help would be appreciated.
Ted.


----------



## inkey-2008

I think you have to give it time to get rid of the thetford blue as it kills the bio action.
We tried the Lidl vanish type powder. Took nearly a week to to work right, but it cleaned the loo good. 
Got rid of the scale.
Once we use up the blue we have we will only use bio.

I think the seals should be ok it does not affect the washing machine.

Andy


----------



## nicholsong

I use Tesco Bio (2 capfuls for my 17 lt Thetford cassette).

Can anyone advise on the minimum period necessary for solids to break down before one can empty the cassette, please?

I have not had a problem so far but would just like the info for future reference.

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner

Give the cassette a good shake and its almost instantaneous!


----------



## Hobbyfan

Spacerunner said:


> Give the cassette a good shake and its almost instantaneous!


Be very careful when shaking a Thetford lavatory. Vigorous shaking can damage the sensor that lets you know if it's full.

Definitely not recommended. A gentle shake is the safest bet.


----------



## nicholsong

So, without shaking at all, how long is needed before it can be emptied without a problem? - toughest case situation, if you get my meaning!

Geoff


----------



## Hobbyfan

nicholsong said:


> So, without shaking at all, how long is needed before it can be emptied without a problem? - toughest case situation, if you get my meaning!
> 
> Geoff


I'm not sure what you're worried about. You can empty it five minutes after you've last used, it as long as you empty it in the correct place. The solids don't have to have broken down.

If your deposits are too big to exit the snout of the typical chemical loo then you need to have a chat with your doctor! 

Sorry to be a bit graphic but I can't think of a nicer way to put it!


----------



## nicholsong

Thanks Hobbyfan

The Surgery appointments line is busy at the moment, but the Pharmacy say they have lots of Syrup of Figs!

Geoff


----------



## Telbell

> Vigorous shaking can damage the sensor that lets you know if it's full.


I've never had a caravan or motorhome where the sensor has worked for more than a month-no doubt because I'm a vigorous shaker :roll:

Having said that I can easily tell when it's full without a "sensor" :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

Err!, this is a sh#t topic.


----------



## bigbazza

Does anyone know what key Beethoven's 5th symphony is in?


----------



## Spacerunner

bigbazza said:


> Does anyone know what key Beethoven's 5th symphony is in?


Depends which port you're in.


----------



## Hobbyfan

bigbazza said:


> Does anyone know what key Beethoven's 5th symphony is in?


I know that I'm going to end up kicking myself here but it's in C Minor. I'm trying like mad to think of the joke!


----------



## machilly

I was pretty sceptical about a previous thread on a similar vein, having used a really good biological toilet product since I started full timing 3 years ago, I thought Detergent , someone is having a laugh, but I tried it, I used the Teso Bio, 2 capfuls,all I can say is I am converted, not only has it dissolved the toilet paper and the solids, but a lot of the scale that has built up since we bought the van (5 Years ago) has started to disappear, cost is a lot lower also.
So thanks to all the MHF'ers that had the courage to try it in the initial stages.

regards


----------



## bigbazza

bigbazza said:


> Does anyone know what key Beethoven's 5th symphony is in?


Just as I thought, most of you know more about Sh*t than good music


----------



## rayrecrok

bigbazza said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what key Beethoven's 5th symphony is in?
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought, most of you know more about Sh*t than good music
Click to expand...

Hi.
I always thought it was the same key as when you drop a piano down a mine shaft.

A flat miner.


----------



## bigbazza




----------



## bazzeruk

As a brand new motorhomer, this post is really useful - not a subject you feel you can ask friends about at a dinner party!!

Please can I be sure I have this right - you can use any bio washing liquid (some seem to work better thasn others) that you would normally put in a washing machine - or even tablets? If tablets how many? I have a rapido 9 series so I would imagine the tank would be one of the larger ones?

I was thinking of going for a SOG, but it seems a lot of money especially if, as someone is saying, they still use a detergent anyway, because of the smell when emptying?


----------



## Chudders

Whilst I would like to give it a go and use bio, what is meant in various posts by for example a couple of cap fuls. Is that the cap that comes with the liquid or the thetford cassette cap.


----------



## Mike48

I use one cassette capful of Tesco Biological value washing liquid. It works well in all temperatures and costs about £1 for a litre.


----------



## 96706

I fill both our old green & pink thetford bottles with the bio liquid ( 4 of these are fitted in the thetford base unit and are accessable when you remove the cassette for emptying). 
I then use 1 division ( marked on the side of the little bottles) each time I refresh the cassette. 
This seems to work well, but at the cost of the bio, it's not a fortune if you want to increase the dosage. :lol:


----------



## busterbears

Bazzeruk, also very new to this ourselves, but after reading lots on here i didn't even bother trying the sample chemicals that were supplied and went straight for Tesco Bio Liquid for the cassette and Tesco own brand sterilising fluid for the flush tank. Toilet smells nice, bowl keeps clean. Had 2 weekends away so far and emptied the cassette no problem on leaving both times. Would have just bought the expensive stuff had i not read all the helpful advice on here.


----------



## bazzeruk

Thanks busterbears. How much do you put in? Don't think I have a seprate flush tank. Cheers


----------



## Sprinta

good I'll give the bio-liquid a go next time - or at least once I've used the 6 litres of blue goo I've just bought with my truck


----------



## busterbears

I put 2 capfuls of the liquid in the cassette (using the cassette capful) with some water and give it a shoogle and 1 capful of the sterilising fluid in the flush tank (using the cap lid off the sterilising liquid. Just add the sterilising liquid to the water before you fill the flush. When you say you don't have a separate flush tank, where is the flush water coming from?

btw I'm totally technically inept in all things MH so you may need to defer to the thousands on here who are techincally rather clever for more assistance!


----------



## bazzeruk

Thanks again - I think the flush water comes from the fresh water tank - unless someone can tell me different - it's a Rapido 924F - yet to have it's first outing!!


----------



## kandsservices

busterbears said:


> I put 2 capfuls of the liquid in the cassette (using the cassette capful) with some water and give it a shoogle and 1 capful of the sterilising fluid in the flush tank (using the cap lid off the sterilising liquid. Just add the sterilising liquid to the water before you fill the flush. When you say you don't have a separate flush tank, where is the flush water coming from?
> 
> btw I'm totally technically inept in all things MH so you may need to defer to the thousands on here who are techincally rather clever for more assistance!


Some toilets use your on board water tank to flush the loo advise dont put any chemicals in your water tank.


----------



## Melly

We have been using the Tesco cheap bio for over 12 months now.
Fill up to the first mark in the cassette cap and thats it.
The flush comes from the fresh water tank so nothing goes in there.
We do have an old spray bottle and mix a weaker dose in that to have a spray round the bowl.
We did try a double strength Netto bio but soon swapped back to the Tesco one as it is far superior .


----------



## Telbell

Most supermarkets-including Tesco-do the bio liquid in a small sachet.
I just stick one of those in bottom of cassette so no need to do any measuring.

Of course if you & your fellow travellers are on high fibre breakfasts you can always use two :wink:


----------



## susielooe

hi
im totally confused,does this break down the toilet paper ? or are you talking about putting the capsules in the rinse section ? I am new to this and have just been fascinated reading all the different things people are saying,,i was looking at green liquid and get rid of the blue and came across these discussions, can i use anything ie fabric conditioner in the rinse instead of pink liquid ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi Susie and welcome to MHF

It is quite safe to use the Thetford products as long as you are not emptying into a septic tank as this kills the good bacteria that make the system work.

A lot of people use cheap bio detergents in places like Lidl and Aldi.

never seen anyone put it into the loos water tank, they go into the cassette.

You will probably get some other replies so keep watching.

Have a look on Youtube too.


----------



## jiwawa

Is your name for real suzielooe, or just to fit the topic?! Welcome to the forum.

I'm sure I've heard of people using fabric softener in the rinse tank (I've never had one so didn't have to think about it.)

I use bio washing liquid in the cassette and I don't add water to it - after all, the pee will suffice and it means your cassette will last longer if it has to.

For the same reason I seldom use the flush but wipe down the bowl with paper n spray it with a vinegar solution.


----------



## GMJ

I find all these discussions fascinating. We think nothing of spending £20/30/40/50/60k etc plus, on a motorhome then look to save a penny here and there on putting non proprietary fluids etc into our cassette toilets.

Personally I use this stuff: its clean and simple to use; easily stowed bottle; you can see when its running out so can tell when you need more; you get a pre measured dose; and it's 'green' so no worries about campsite septic tanks either.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Chem-C...G4DFF13/ref=pd_lpo_3?pd_rd_i=B07G4DFF13&psc=1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It largely depends where you are camping Graham, best if you can just use a bacterial friendly one then you're covered wherever you empty.


I think some don't like the smell and buy one they do like, me, I think they all smell awful at the time of emptying and we never put solids in it anyway.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> .... we never put solids in it anyway.


How do you manage that Kev? Do you never camp off-grid?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> How do you manage that Kev? Do you never camp off-grid?


We only camp off grid Jean, but we make good use of public facilities.


----------

